# Beans for a new classic and super jolly combo please



## brokentechie (Jun 17, 2015)

Hi all,

I've been steadily upgrading over the years, I'm not new to home espresso, started with an Aldi or Lidl special machine that served me well, progressed to a DeLonghi Icona, and have now embarked on a discovery journey that is:

A) likely to bankrupt me

and

B) possibly end up divorced (and therefore bankrupt!)

I live in Bristol, and I like Costa coffee, triple espresso usually, one sugar sachet dumped in it but not stirred.

So to that end, I have no clue what I like re dark or light roast, nutty, chocolate, fruit and nut, I don't get any of it - as in coffee is either amazing tasting or kind of meh to me.

My local deli does a nice grind that I have in my once weekly latte, but for the most part, I like espresso, doubles (at home, at least 3 of in the morning before 7:30 7 days/week) yet I have no clue.

I think I also like Illy coffee.

So you wonderful people, can anyone give me some recommendations for some beans to try - I have been reading and I understand rave are good, and also somewhere in Bristol have been recommended.

Thanks in advance and sorry for the waffling post


----------



## GCGlasgow (Jul 27, 2014)

I would recommend Coffee Compass Brighton Lanes or Rave Italian Job. Both easy to work with if your just getting used to your set up. Both are med to dark roast


----------



## shaunclarke (Nov 30, 2011)

I found Coffee Compass Sweet Bourbon very forgiving when I upgraded to a 'proper' setup. And the Brighton Lanes was excellent as mentioned by @GCGlasgow.


----------



## PeteHr (Nov 18, 2015)

Another thumbs up for Coffee Compass. Also, they do an Espresso selection pack where you choose any 3 500g bags of beans - so you can try some different ones and it's very good value for money. I've just finished some Brighton Lanes and really enjoyed it - definitely a good one to start with IMHO as it's not too dark a roast (like some of the CC roasts). There is also a discount for forum members....


----------



## brokentechie (Jun 17, 2015)

Ok, I have some Pact here to work through, is there anything else from the Coffee Compass that I might try?

I'm going to try the Brighton Lanes and Sweet Bourbon, will need a third to try.

Thanks all for the suggestions so far, big thumbs up, also is it a code for the forum discount?


----------



## PeteHr (Nov 18, 2015)

I've PM'd you the code...

A favourite in this house is Hill and Valley but it's a strong dark roast and not for the faint hearted. If you like stronger coffees you may like it.... Read the reviews on the CC web site - especially for the Hill and Valley


----------



## GCGlasgow (Jul 27, 2014)

Here's the original unedited review of Hill and Valley by a forum member:

http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?20008-Compass-Coffee-Hill-amp-Valley-review&highlight=hill+valley+review


----------



## Robbo (Feb 17, 2016)

Love that review!

Ive just ordered the espresso selection and chose; Sweet Bourbon, Brighton Lanes, Hill & Valley.


----------



## brokentechie (Jun 17, 2015)

Thanks for the suggestions all, I've just pulled the trigger on Brighton Lanes, Sweet Bourbon and the Gusto Gold, the Hill and Valley I don't know if I'll like, however I do know I tend to like gusto so ordered "safe"

Latest offering from Pact is rubbish also, light roast, and nothing to write home about....


----------



## shaunclarke (Nov 30, 2011)

I found the Mediterranean Mocha brilliant. I got perfect harmony with my grinder and Classic with this bean. Something I have not since been able to replicate









After going through a lot of the CC beans I think this is my firm favourite.


----------

